# Kindle unlimited prime day deal?



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there no deal for Kindle Unlimited this year?  My 2 year subscription runs out in a few days.  I've been anxiously awaiting prime day so I could pick up another 2 years.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I bet it will come. Still all day tomorrow. I got the 2 year last year so mine is just about to start, or just did. It kind of rolls into the next one as I already had a sub. So I am good to go for this year. 

Just keep an eye on the page. If i see it, I'll post it here, so you can subscribe to this thread if you want.

Someone on a KU read goodreads group posted this link. Does that work?

https://www.amazon.com/kindle-dbs/ku/retail-promotions-page/?mode=KUPrimeDay&tag=eflyus-20


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I’m surprised you were able to purchase the deal.  It seems every time there is a discount on K Unlimited, the small print states it is for “new subscribers only.”  Maybe I just need to ignore that and see what happens.


----------

